# Big ears



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thats a lovely pic !!!!!


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

You say Big Ears? He'll grow into them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I love dem ears, they's soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

gorgeous! He most certainly will grow into them!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Beautiful picture and puppy. What's the puppy's name?


----------



## tennisdengster (Dec 29, 2011)

great picture! my boy had big ears too. every time he stuck his head into his water bowl to have a drink, the tips of his ears would get wet XD hehehe


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

They don't always grow into them! lol Enzo still has his big ears and I love them! =)


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

What a cutie! I want to take him home.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a doll!!!! I love the "Dumbo" ear stage... so precious.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful photo


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I love big ears... Your friend has a very gorgeous baby!!!..  

My Zane has big ears too.. 
Ears perked up.. 










Ears hanging down.. Love it when he does it.. LOL


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> What's the puppy's name?


 uh, I don't remember... 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

What a cutie, love those ears..!!!.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

So cute! How old is he?


----------

